# This Is So Difficult



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry, getting old is not fun for anyone. Enjoy what is left. You will know when is the time. Mick will show you the way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Only you can really answer that question or make that decision. My advice is to follow your heart, most likely Mick will tell you when it's his time. 

We had to say goodbye to our 15.5 year old boy last Feb., he had cancer, had been basically in hospice care and was doing great up until the first part of Feb., then started declining rapidly. It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do, but we knew it was his time and we also knew he was in pain and suffering. Letting them go peacefully is the ultimate gift of love, you know once they have gone to the Rainbow Bridge they are no longer in pain or suffering, but once again enjoying life as they did when they were young. 

If Mick is still having more good days than bad ones, then I think you still have manys days left with him. Like people, dogs at that age will have days that are better than others. 

Mick was there for you when you needed him, now it's your turn to be there for Mick when he needs you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

If he's like me, he doesn't feel old on the inside. In his mind, he ran for the ball and leaped onto the patio.

You can see the 'decline', but trust me: he can't. It's not time yet.


----------



## goldensrbest

I feel, from what you said,that it is not time,if he is eating,drinking,has some joy, i could not do it, there are threads from me about spencer,he was my heart dog,he got cancer,it was just so quick,the decline in his health, once he stopped eating, it was just a matter of days,before we helped him leave,second hardest thing i have ever done.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Tennyson, when my old boy began to have confusion, I put him on Cholodin. Basically, it's choline loading, which helps the synapses keep firing properly. He went from serious confusion (stuck in corners) to being back to sharp as a tack in three days. I doubt that his reaction is typical, but it can't hurt to try. I ordered it from entirelypets.com. My old guy had a disease much like MS, so I used slings to help him get around. The Drs. Foster and Smith catalog has a good, inexpensive one called the comfort lift. If your old pup still enjoys most of what he's doing, then simply helping him with supplements and some equipment may contribute to his well-being for his remaining time (may it be very long). You just fall harder in love with them the older they get, I think.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hello, and welcome.

Your Mick sounds like one special dog. My feeling is, as long as you're wondering, it's not time. When it IS time, there will be no doubt. He'll let you know.

But for now, if he's eating and drinking well, peeing, pooping, and still getting joy from life, I'd say, just treasure every day you have with him.

(And take some photos so we can see this fabulous dog of yours!) :wavey:


----------



## oakleysmommy

this is just so sad and i am very sorry..he will let you know, so sad


----------



## Karen519

*Tennyson*

Tennyson

Getting old sure is not easy for any of us, canine or human. I would say if the vet doesn't think Mick's in pain and he is eating, drinking and eliminating well, then there is still time to enjoy spending together. It was so touching your describing how he cared for you, my Smooch cared for me when I broke my ankle. 

Keep hanging around us and hopefully Mick will let you know when he's ready-many times they stop eating.


----------



## *Laura*

Mick sounds so very special and it's so hard to say good bye. I said good bye to my Echo in November but knew the time had come. If you're still asking yourself I don't think it's time yet. Enjoy every minute with your sweet Mick and hopefully you have more time than you think


----------



## GoldenMum

That sounds a bit like my boy Clyde, he will turn 12 in September. He has great days, where he prances like a race horse, others where he barely gets up all day. Those days break my heart. I struggle to keep him eating, at times he devours, others, won't touch it. On bad weeks I cook homemade, which he rarely turns down. He stares at walls on occasion, like doggie dementia (spelling). But when I see him prancing to get a ball, or trotting with a stuffie in his mouth, my heart sings! I know his days are numbered, I just hope they are still in the thousands! I understand what you're going through, and only you will know when he's ready.

Wishing you many more memory making days....Dawn


----------



## Tennyson

Thank you all for the kind words and wisdom.
Of all the forums I belong to this one..........by far is the absolutely most compassionate and sincere.
Mick and I mean that from the bottom of our hearts.
Mick and I decided we are going to take some supplement suggestions and just enjoy each day we have together.
My favorite author, James Thurber once wrote:
_Don't look back in anger, nor forward in fear but around in awareness._

Now the Mickster and I have a ball game to listen to out on the patio.
Thanks again, folks! You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thank you for the Thurber quote...something everyone should remember.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

My heart hurts for you. I remember going through it with my two buddies. Caesar and I would sit on the porch at night and watch the sun set. I would always have my arm around him and tell him that I loved him. 

Then one day I know it was time......... It is the ultimate sacrifice and gift. Painful? Oh yes--- but we are all here for you just like others have been here for us as well.

Just love him and cherish each and every day together, the both of you will know when it is time.

Pat


----------



## Georgiadogs

*enjoy the time you have together*

its been almost four years but I can remember what we went through. It was 1 month from the time he fell when we were walking till we had to put him down and it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. in that month, his blood sugar was high, I gave him shots. when his hind legs could not hold him up, as one of the other people said, his mind is still there and he thinks he is young, so I could see the same ol' dog in there and his face not understanding what was going on. I thought "if I was unable to walk, I would still want to go places" so I still continued to take him everywhere I went and he was fine with that. since he could stand but not really walk, I began to use a soft brace to support him and he knew that when I slid it toward his front paws to go #1 and when I slid it to his back paws for more support, to go #2. he was such a good boy and fought the good fight but when his front paws went out, I knew the end was near. like they say, they will let you know and you will take care of him as he did you. God Bless you in your time with him and after in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Having sent three golden's to the bridge in the past I know what you are going through. I totally agree with the others that your dog will tell you when the time is right. It is hard watching them decline but as long as there are still good days you have a right to let him savor each and every one of them. Eating well is a sure sign that he wants to be by your side for as long as possible. Dogs don't eat well when they are in pain. Please post some pictures of your old gold.


----------



## OutWest

Sounds to me like he's still having fun...like others have said, you'll know. You are probably far more aware of his decline than he is.


----------



## newport

He sounds like he is still plugging along.... and wants to continue to. It is your perception that is making you think it is his time. He will let you know when it is time..... I understand it is difficult to watch someone you love not doing well.. that is the hard part.


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely agree with Buddy's my heart and sweet Mom. You will know when it is time. You'll see it in his eyes. We saw it with Golda and with Di. The fact that you're thinking of him and love him enough to question it tells me that you will know when you see. We are sort of going through the same with our boy who is 14 1/2. He no longer can run. He can only go around the house one time, no more hikes. We still throw the ball for him and he still enjoys it, though he is so much slower. I definitely feel your pain. It is SO hard to watch them decline.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Enjoy every day with your boy! He will let you know when it is time. When my boy Tucker got old and was stricken with arthritis and cancer I got him a wagon. I must have pushed my boy around for 30 miles in that rig. It allowed us to get back to our favorite places. As I go through this whirlwind of a thing called life and encounter days that are not so good, I try and remember how Tucker would have looked at it. He lived 13 years and three months. One year before he passed both of his lungs collapsed while we were on camping trip. I cannot even begin to tell you how grateful I am that we had an extra year together.


----------



## newport

GoldenCamper said:


> Enjoy every day with your boy! He will let you know when it is time. When my boy Tucker got old and was stricken with arthritis and cancer I got him a wagon. I must have pushed my boy around for 30 miles in that rig. It allowed us to get back to our favorite places. As I go through this whirlwind of a thing called life and encounter days that are not so good, I try and remember how Tucker would have looked at it. He lived 13 years and three months. One year before he passed both of his lungs collapsed while we were on camping trip. I cannot even begin to tell you how grateful I am that we had an extra year together.


 
This little cart you used is so precious! What a wonderful Mom you were! Tucker was a very lucky dog to have you and I am sure you felt the same


----------



## GoldenCamper

newport said:


> This little cart you used is so precious! What a wonderful Mom you were! Tucker was a very lucky dog to have you and I am sure you felt the same


I am glad I had a truck to bring it to our walking places. The wagon is actually pretty huge. I do feel very fortunate to have had him in my life indeed. :heartbeat

BTW, my name is Steve, I'm a guy


----------



## Tennyson

I have a red wagon I used when I was a kid. I got Mick in it and wheeled him around our walk course in the neighborhood. All his buddies on the course (2 + 4 legged) were so happy to see him out and about. I got the feeling that he was embarrassed. He would put his face down and not make eye contact with his buddies. One lady put her little yorkie in it with him and we walked and rode but he wouldn't even look at his pal. It's like he was ashamed.
I know, I know, I know I over analyze events to much.
He's having a good day today. Great weather. We're on the patio with the game on and Mick is getting a kick out of all the birds, squirrels and rabbits eating out of his food and water dishes. He's got it in his old wise mind that they're all his friends and they need food and water as well.


----------



## newport

GoldenCamper said:


> I am glad I had a truck to bring it to our walking places. The wagon is actually pretty huge. I do feel very fortunate to have had him in my life indeed. :heartbeat
> 
> *BTW, my name is Steve, I'm a guy *




Well STEVEo) You were a great DAD- I stand corrected! There are lots of great Dad's out there.... I think my Lola loves her Dad more than me. Dad does all the nice things.... Mom clips nails and brushes teeth...LOL....


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Tennyson said:


> I have a red wagon I used when I was a kid. I got Mick in it and wheeled him around our walk course in the neighborhood. All his buddies on the course (2 + 4 legged) were so happy to see him out and about. I got the feeling that he was embarrassed. He would put his face down and not make eye contact with his buddies. One lady put her little yorkie in it with him and we walked and rode but he wouldn't even look at his pal. It's like he was ashamed.
> I know, I know, I know I over analyze events to much.
> He's having a good day today. Great weather. We're on the patio with the game on and Mick is getting a kick out of all the birds, squirrels and rabbits eating out of his food and water dishes. He's got it in his old wise mind that they're all his friends and they need food and water as well.


I enjoy reading your posts. Especially the things that you are doing with Mick. I too knew for a time that Jenni and Caesar's days were numbered. We never knew how many were left, but we enjoyed each day as a blessing.

I started spoiling both of them and giving them any thing that they wanted... anything, it didn't matter.

I used to take them for a walk to the park, and they loved to do the golden roll and rub their backs on the grass. For years my wife would get mad at me and say "they will smell like the grass." So I made sure I only did it when she was not there. Then when Caesar was getting near the end, I took him to the park with my wife, Caesar looked at me as though "Hey dad, can I roll even though mom is here?" I looked at him and said go for it...

He rolled and rolled and had a ball. At first my wife started to get mad--- I looked at her and said "Caesar has been my faithful friend for over 12 years, he doesn't have much time left, how dare you try to take this simple pleasure away from him". My wife looked at me and said "you are right, roll away Caesar..." From that time on until his trip a month later, she said nothing and smiled when he would roll.

Spoil Mick and make the rest of his life wonderful....

Pat


----------



## debra1704

We made the decision to put our 16 year old mixed breed, Bessie, to sleep this past March. As others have said, you will know when it is time. There was nothing technically wrong with Bessie aside from old age. She had become incontinent over the winter, and was unable to stand without assistance. I tried doggie diapers, which were only margially effective. She still loved to be with us (up until the last week), and had a great appetite, and a beautiful, shiny coat. She became more of a worry for me with every passing week. If she tried to stand when I wasn't home, she would often accidentally wedge herself under the furniture (she got stuck under our coffee table almost daily). She fell off our back porch several times. She got caught in a rainstorm and couldn't come in, and we had to find her on the property (like the scene in Marley & Me). I made the decision when I realized she no longer wanted to be touched by us, and she developed a "blank stare" . That last week, she withdrew from us emotionally- that is the only way I can describe it. And I knew it was time. It is so much easier when a dog has a terminal disease- I've been in that place before. Deciding when it was Bessie's time was truly agonizing. I knew, since last summer, that her days were numbered, but it was so hard to decide which day would be her last. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Your Mick is a wonderful old gentle soul, I wish you many more happy times together.

From what you've said he is a healthy dog, just old. That truly is a blessing.


Hopefully with the supplements and lifestyle helpers it will make things easier for the old boy.

Whether old age or illness, they will let you know when the time has come. I agree with the others it isn't his time yet.


----------



## Tennyson

Thanks for all the positive replies. I feel somewhat foolish posting about Mick's troubles in old age after reading countless posts of golden owners dealing with terminal ans chronic diseases.
Mick is having a good day today. We ran errands this AM. I get his back end in the car using his towel as a sling. This afternoon the Bach Choir is rehearsing at the college. We go and sit under the large, old oaks and just relax.
Mick can't quite grasp that a drive-thru ATM doesn't dispense treats. Barks at it like it should make treats like it makes money.
Thanks again, folks.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Tennyson, you'd best stash some treats in your glove compartment so Mick's commands to the ATM machine will come true. Old people and old dogs have such simple requests, and a few are easy to honor Glad your old gold guy is having a great day!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tennyson said:


> Thanks for all the positive replies. I feel somewhat foolish posting about Mick's troubles in old age after reading countless posts of golden owners dealing with terminal ans chronic diseases.
> Mick is having a good day today. We ran errands this AM. I get his back end in the car using his towel as a sling. This afternoon the Bach Choir is rehearsing at the college. We go and sit under the large, old oaks and just relax.
> Mick can't quite grasp that a drive-thru ATM doesn't dispense treats. Barks at it like it should make treats like it makes money.
> Thanks again, folks.


Please do not feel foolish about posting of Mick's troubles. You will find a lot of support here, so many of us have been through it.

Glad Mick had a good day. Relaxing under a tree together sounds great. Those ATM's should have a dog treat dispensing button.


----------



## Tennyson

Finn's Fan said:


> Tennyson, you'd best stash some treats in your glove compartment so Mick's commands to the ATM machine will come true. Old people and old dogs have such simple requests, and a few are easy to honor Glad your old gold guy is having a great day!


Uhhhhhh wellllllll I filled out a deposit slip and went to the drive thru teller line so Mick got a biscuit from Teller Laurie.
Teller Laurie gave me an odd look seeing that I just made an ATM withdrawl only to put a little deposit back in the same account.


----------



## maggsd

Hello there, I'm from over the pond as they say (though I've always wondered who "they" are?) As many on this forum will know, I've found nearly every day difficult since the passing of my two boys, but I must say reading your stories of Mick has caught my imagination. I envy all the wonderful memories your making at this special time, they sound so lovely. I especially like the one of you both listening to the choir under the old oak trees, it sounds like a perfect day. Carry on doing what your doing, my thoughts & prayers to you both for many more 'glory days'.


----------



## coppers-mom

Tennyson said:


> Uhhhhhh wellllllll I filled out a deposit slip and went to the drive thru teller line so Mick got a biscuit from Teller Laurie.
> Teller Laurie gave me an odd look seeing that I just made an ATM withdrawl only to put a little deposit back in the same account.


Sweet, sweet, sweet.:smooch:

Quite a few of us have been on the "aging roller coaster" and know just how hard it is. I think old gold is the best gold of all.:smooch:

Acupuncture and laser therapy helped Copper after the Rimadyl wasn't enough. He was ultimately put on prednisone a few months before his death to help him get around and feel better.

There are many threads on senior supplements and treatments. Some of us had better results with one than another. I hope Mick continues to have good days.

You could try giving Mick a kong with peanut butter or some other treat for while he's in his wagon. It may just take a while for him to feel more comfortable in it.


----------



## OutWest

Tennyson said:


> Thanks for all the positive replies. I feel somewhat foolish posting about Mick's troubles in old age after reading countless posts of golden owners dealing with terminal ans chronic diseases.
> Mick is having a good day today. We ran errands this AM. I get his back end in the car using his towel as a sling. This afternoon the Bach Choir is rehearsing at the college. We go and sit under the large, old oaks and just relax.
> *Mick can't quite grasp that a drive-thru ATM doesn't dispense treats. Barks at it like it should make treats like it makes money.*
> Thanks again, folks.


Sounds like a very smart dog! He may be onto something there.


----------



## coppers-mom

OutWest said:


> Sounds like a very smart dog! _He may be onto something there_.


It sounds like Mick knows the score since they made an unnecessary deposit to get the fabled dog biscuit.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

It was when my Maggie was declining that I found the Forum and have been forever grateful for all the support and advice, so you've come to the right place. She was 14+ when I set her free.

Goldens are so stoic, they don't show their pain until it is so unbearable. And what others told me and they have written to you, the seniors don't realize their decline and I came to accept that. I was so fearful but Maggie showed no signs of fear.

My advice would be to keep your pup safe at all times. Guide him up and down the stairs but with a positive attitude. As his hearing and sight go, he still senses things especially your love for him. As I always say, I treated Maggie how I would hope someone will treat me when I get old and frail.

You mention how he didn't like riding in the wagon. I purchased a great harness/lift to put on Maggie since her hips were so bad. She absolutely hated it. She would barely move when I put it on her and I realized she was mortified that she had to wear that contraption! The towel under her belly worked much better in her mind!

When she would leave a little ball of poops in the house I figured that was one less trip up and down the stairs she would have to make to get outside. 

I waited for that look but it never came in her eyes. Her body gave me the sign. When she could no longer hold her urine and had very loose and uncontrollable stool I decided it was time. 

Every pup is different but you will know. And enjoy the ball games on the radio. Who is your team? Ours is the Chicago Cubs!


----------



## paula bedard

I'm glad I checked in today. This thread has made me smile and shed a few tears. I hope you and Mick continue to have good days and better days. I miss my old Gold Sam, he's been gone for 5 years now and this thread has me reliving our last year together. He too had become weak in his back end, as well as having a touch of arthritis, and I used a sling to help him up and down stairs or get into the car. On our last trip to The Outer Banks he insisted on walking out to the ocean. With his sling on, he literally dragged me out to the water's edge where he and I sat in the sand watching the waves. My husband brought me out a chair and a blanket (it was freezing!) and took a pic of Sam and I...and Sam was SMILING! It's a picture I cherish. 
This was Sam's last trip to the OBX, he passed the following January...but this trip rejuvenated him. He started feeling better, not needing the sling as often and was more like his younger self. 

When the time did come, it happened very quickly. He was perky on Thurs, lethargic on Friday, our Vet diagnosed pneumonia and sent us to the ER Vet for xrays. Sadly, my boy had multiple things going on...we gently helped him to the Bridge on Monday morning.

I wish you and Mick many more days together.


----------



## Tennyson

Hey MMG,
Thanks for the kind words. Mick and I had a good day. Listened to the Bach Choir rehearsal for about an hr. Then went to Rita's Ice and had a plain frozen yogurt.
I hear you about the steps. We only have 2 front and back so it's not to big of an issue. We live in a rancher.
So far Mick hasn't had any accidents in the house. He still let's me know when he has to go out.
One thing though....I have a pillow on the floor in the study where we watch TV and read. Mick has never humped anything in his life even before neutering. Now when we come in from the patio he prances over to it and starts humping the pillow. WTH??? Is he becoming a dirty old man? He does it for about 40 seconds then goes and lays down so proud of himself. I just stare with my mouth wide open in disbelief.
We're Yankee fans, btw. But the Cubbies are our favorite NL team. Been to Wrigley a few times and just loved it.
Hoping you guys get a WS sometime in our lifetime. :wave:


----------



## Tennyson

paula bedard said:


> I'm glad I checked in today. This thread has made me smile and shed a few tears. I hope you and Mick continue to have good days and better days. I miss my old Gold Sam, he's been gone for 5 years now and this thread has me reliving our last year together. He too had become weak in his back end, as well as having a touch of arthritis, and I used a sling to help him up and down stairs or get into the car. On our last trip to The Outer Banks he insisted on walking out to the ocean. With his sling on, he literally dragged me out to the water's edge where he and I sat in the sand watching the waves. My husband brought me out a chair and a blanket (it was freezing!) and took a pic of Sam and I...and Sam was SMILING! It's a picture I cherish.
> This was Sam's last trip to the OBX, he passed the following January...but this trip rejuvenated him. He started feeling better, not needing the sling as often and was more like his younger self.
> 
> When the time did come, it happened very quickly. He was perky on Thurs, lethargic on Friday, our Vet diagnosed pneumonia and sent us to the ER Vet for xrays. Sadly, my boy had multiple things going on...we gently helped him to the Bridge on Monday morning.
> 
> I wish you and Mick many more days together.


Oh Man 
That is a beautiful picture. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## megkate

Oh, Tennyson, you really got me with the "dirty old man" comment! I actually laughed out loud picturing that scene even as a few tears were falling. Thank you!
A word of caution, our 14 year old boy, Jasper, also was hard of hearing, failing sight, and arthritic. We had him out in the yard while we were gardening and hubby and I were keeping an eye on him. We didn't have the electric fence on, hadn't needed it in a long time. All it took was a minute and he was gone. He got confused and couldn't find his way back. We got friends and neighbors searching, didn't think he could get that far. And he didn't but he ended up weaving down a busy road near our house. One of my friends called and said some nice people had him by the side of the road. Boy did I fly down there! Luckily he was fine but he was never off leash again. He was with us for 4 more months and they were precious. So treasure and savor every ball game, concert, moment you have with Mick. He truly sounds like a special soul!


----------



## Tennyson

megkate said:


> Oh, Tennyson, you really got me with the "dirty old man" comment! I actually laughed out loud picturing that scene even as a few tears were falling. Thank you!
> A word of caution, our 14 year old boy, Jasper, also was hard of hearing, failing sight, and arthritic. We had him out in the yard while we were gardening and hubby and I were keeping an eye on him. We didn't have the electric fence on, hadn't needed it in a long time. All it took was a minute and he was gone. He got confused and couldn't find his way back. We got friends and neighbors searching, didn't think he could get that far. And he didn't but he ended up weaving down a busy road near our house. One of my friends called and said some nice people had him by the side of the road. Boy did I fly down there! Luckily he was fine but he was never off leash again. He was with us for 4 more months and they were precious. So treasure and savor every ball game, concert, moment you have with Mick. He truly sounds like a special soul!


Thanks for the kind words, megkate. I sure hope Jasper wasn't on Route 100. Oy!
My yard is completely fenced in with a chain link, thank God. I live in the city of Bethlehem so once I got Mick the fence was in the next day. Best investment I made to the property.
Thanks agin megkate and enjoy that Darby.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tennyson said:


> Thanks for all the positive replies. I feel somewhat foolish posting about Mick's troubles in old age after reading countless posts of golden owners dealing with terminal ans chronic diseases.
> Mick is having a good day today. We ran errands this AM. I get his back end in the car using his towel as a sling. This afternoon the Bach Choir is rehearsing at the college. We go and sit under the large, old oaks and just relax.
> Mick can't quite grasp that a drive-thru ATM doesn't dispense treats. Barks at it like it should make treats like it makes money.
> Thanks again, folks.


There is no need to feel foolish at all. It's really hard watching our sweet old souls get older. Even if they're healthy, there are changes that are tough and worrying to see. I'm worried right now that my sweet girl is in pain that she is trying hard not to show. At the same time, she's still convincing me everyday to toss the ball. There are moments I think she is confused, then she seems to snap back into reality. 

Treasure your good days. We're all with you - we know what you're going through. I hope you have many more good days together.


----------



## Karen519

*Tennyson*



Tennyson said:


> Thanks for the kind words, megkate. I sure hope Jasper wasn't on Route 100. Oy!
> My yard is completely fenced in with a chain link, thank God. I live in the city of Bethlehem so once I got Mick the fence was in the next day. Best investment I made to the property.
> Thanks agin megkate and enjoy that Darby.



Tennyson: Love hearing your stories of Mick. Don't ever feel silly here-we ALL UNDERSTAND so well and you are helping others by your posts. I miss my Smooch, Senior Female Golden, who is at the Bridge, so much.
Hope you and Mick have much more time together!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Tennyson, Have really enjoyed hearing your stories about Mick  he sounds like such a loving and funny old boy - especially love the ATM treats story!

Enjoy everyday with him as you are and make lots of great memories


----------



## Tennyson

Thanks for the encouraging words guys. 
After a nice relaxing day yesterday Mick was a neurotic mess last night. The thunder Gods were rockin' n rollin' and he was doing the pant and pace dance. I know his hearing is gone but fireworks and thunder still unravel him. In the past I would read out loud selective poems by Robert Frost to him. It always calmed him down. Since his hearing is gone I didn't think it would help anymore. I went over and got the book out of the bookcase and laid on the bed and Mick just plopped down where he usually sleeps. It took _A Serious Step Lightly Taken, Not of School Age, A Young Birch _and _Too Anxious For Rivers _for Mick to fall asleep. I know he didn't hear a word but him seeing me get the book and start reading calmed him down like old times.
He slept through the night. So it was a good night for both of us.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry that your Mick is having the old age woes. I wish you much more happy times with him!


----------



## gold4me

You know it really doesn't matter how old our goldens are when we know the time is drawing near to say "We'll see you later". Young or old it still rips our hearts out! I hope you have many more happy days with your boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tennyson said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words guys.
> After a nice relaxing day yesterday Mick was a neurotic mess last night. The thunder Gods were rockin' n rollin' and he was doing the pant and pace dance. I know his hearing is gone but fireworks and thunder still unravel him. In the past I would read out loud selective poems by Robert Frost to him. It always calmed him down. Since his hearing is gone I didn't think it would help anymore. I went over and got the book out of the bookcase and laid on the bed and Mick just plopped down where he usually sleeps. It took _A Serious Step Lightly Taken, Not of School Age, A Young Birch _and _Too Anxious For Rivers _for Mick to fall asleep. I know he didn't hear a word but him seeing me get the book and start reading calmed him down like old times.
> He slept through the night. So it was a good night for both of us.


We never regret what we do for love ones. 
You are a good story teller, as soon as I read I can picture that in my mind. Hugs to Mick.


----------



## Tennyson

Mick and I were both lazy today. I wanted to clean the garage. Eh. My Mom used to say "Getting up at 8? To late to start anything now." So we didn't start anything. We walked around and assessed all the trees that need pruning. Mick was laying under his lilac tree and Dave The Mailman came over to give him a treat and talked to him. Mick got up and walked with Dave The Mailman to his next 4 deliveries then walked back and layed under the lilac tree again. He likes the little petals that fall on him. Then Dave The Mailman came back in his jeep because he forgot to give me my mail. Then Mick got another treat and we gave Dave The Mailman a bottle of Gatorade. 2 treats = Gatorade. Good deal!!
The high school cross country team (girls) ran by.....boy that perked Mick up. They even got a couple of "woofs" from Mick.
Nicest part of being retired is that when you don't get something done.....it's not going anywhere. It'll be there tomorrow. 
We'll get on the ball tomorrow.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Tennyson said:


> Uhhhhhh wellllllll I filled out a deposit slip and went to the drive thru teller line so Mick got a biscuit from Teller Laurie.
> Teller Laurie gave me an odd look seeing that I just made an ATM withdrawl only to put a little deposit back in the same account.



That is so sweet!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Lazy days are good for the soul. Glad to hear someone else's mailman is sweet to their dog. One of our mailmen would let Cody ride in his truck for about twenty houses, then bring him back. Another always has treats and a kind word for Finn. My dogs have all adored postal workers Tell Mick to enjoy his dotage every day....


----------



## dborgers

What a wonderful story of loyalty, camaraderie, and love.

Loved the story about the withdrawal/deposit!! LOL My boy loves going to the bank for the same reason = biscuits! 

I'm so glad I saw this thread. You guys have a fantastic day, week, month, year


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

I have been in school this whole week, (Intersession) for 12 hours a day, then study group for 3. Exhausting, so I have not had time to stay up on this thread. Keep the info coming, I really enjoy following Mick...

Pat


----------



## PrincessDi

I also love hearing the tales of Mick! So glad he is enjoying his escapades at his age. It is very hard to watch them age.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tennyson said:


> Mick and I were both lazy today. I wanted to clean the garage. Eh. My Mom used to say "Getting up at 8? To late to start anything now." So we didn't start anything. We walked around and assessed all the trees that need pruning. Mick was laying under his lilac tree and Dave The Mailman came over to give him a treat and talked to him. Mick got up and walked with Dave The Mailman to his next 4 deliveries then walked back and layed under the lilac tree again. He likes the little petals that fall on him. Then Dave The Mailman came back in his jeep because he forgot to give me my mail. Then Mick got another treat and we gave Dave The Mailman a bottle of Gatorade. 2 treats = Gatorade. Good deal!!
> The high school cross country team (girls) ran by.....boy that perked Mick up. They even got a couple of "woofs" from Mick.
> Nicest part of being retired is that when you don't get something done.....it's not going anywhere. It'll be there tomorrow.
> We'll get on the ball tomorrow.


I say to myself "what a wonderful day they had".
Sending my prayers for many, many days like today for Mick and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Lazy days with my dog are among the ones I will treasure and miss the most one day. I feel the bond gets even stronger when we're just quiet and mellow together. 

I think your lazy day with Mick sounds perfect.


----------



## Tennyson

Thanks for all the kind words.
Mick and I got a few things done today. We started pruning the Japanese dwarf maple. Lotta work there. Then we knocked off around noon. Mick was laid out under the lilac tree so I brushed him and gave him a massgae for about 3 hrs. He's blowing his coat so there was a huge amount of fur. Left it on the lawn for the critters and their nests. Joanie, the 84yr. old neighbor called and wanted to know if Mick exploded. Oy. But we love Joanie the neighbor so it was okay. She gave him a piece of carrot for not exploding. Mick was happy about that but had no clue why he got a treat.
Then we tackled the hammock I won. Nevver saw one like this. It had a canopy. WTH?? It was a piece of canvas. I laid it out on the lawn and Mick laid down on it. He liked it.
So we decided no canopy. The canopy is under the hammock. Mick has shade now. He likes shade.
So we got a lot done. Beautiful weather.
And although I spent 3 hrs. massaging and brushing him.......he looks like he's never seen a brush. 
But he's strutting his stuff......so he feels good about himself.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

You two sound so comfortable together...like a wonderful pair of old shoes. A little worn around the edges, laces a little frayed but still plenty of 'soul' left.

Thank you for the warm picture of your day.


----------



## coppers-mom

Penny's Mom said:


> Thank you for the warm picture of your day.


I very much enjoyed reading of the fine day you two had.
Is there a picture of Mick for us to see?????? I sure would love one and haven't found one. Hugs to you both and I hope you continue to have such wonderful days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Missing Mick's stories, hope to read some soon. He is a sweet, wise old soul.


----------



## Tennyson

Thanks for asking, BMF. I really didn't want to bore you all with our mundane life. 
Mick turned 13 on July, 28th. I went to a high end butcher shop and got him a pound of Kobi hamburger. I got the ground sirloin for myself. I made his with his favorite brown rice and fresh green beans. He loved it but I don't think he understood the concept of Kobi beef even though I went to great lengths to explain it to him.
Mick has it in his stubborn head that when he wants to go to bed at night that's it. He wants me to go as well. There is no argument. Thursday I was really enjoying watching on TV Clint Eastwood talking to an empty chair. Mick wanted to go and crash. He stood in front of the TV and barked at me. I was on my laptop and ignoring him. He was so defiant. He walked over and pushed the screen of my laptop down with his snoot and "woofed." So alright. I shut everything off and we went in to the bedroom. Mick lays down on his cool 600 thread count sheet and I crawl in to bed. Within 5 minutes he's snoring like a drunken sailor that smoked Camels. I'm wide awake and tossing. Finally I get out of bed on the side away from Mick and very quietly go back in to the den. Turn the TV on with no sound and no lights. Mick comes prancing in. Come right up to me and barks really loud. He wants me to be sleeping. I sigh and turn off the silent TV and go back to bed. He falls asleep immediately and I'm still wide awake. We have a night light and I can see how peaceful he is when he's snoring again. All of a sudden he wakes up looks at me looking at him and that big ol tail is thumping on his sheet. He was so content so I just counted goldens and finally fell asleep.
I guess after working erratic hours for over 30 years and sleeping when I could Mick took it upon himself to make sure I get my proper rest now.
Can't argue with that.


----------



## Karen519

*Tennyson*



Tennyson said:


> Thanks for asking, BMF. I really didn't want to bore you all with our mundane life.
> Mick turned 13 on July, 28th. I went to a high end butcher shop and got him a pound of Kobi hamburger. I got the ground sirloin for myself. I made his with his favorite brown rice and fresh green beans. He loved it but I don't think he understood the concept of Kobi beef even though I went to great lengths to explain it to him.
> Mick has it in his stubborn head that when he wants to go to bed at night that's it. He wants me to go as well. There is no argument. Thursday I was really enjoying watching on TV Clint Eastwood talking to an empty chair. Mick wanted to go and crash. He stood in front of the TV and barked at me. I was on my laptop and ignoring him. He was so defiant. He walked over and pushed the screen of my laptop down with his snoot and "woofed." So alright. I shut everything off and we went in to the bedroom. Mick lays down on his cool 600 thread count sheet and I crawl in to bed. Within 5 minutes he's snoring like a drunken sailor that smoked Camels. I'm wide awake and tossing. Finally I get out of bed on the side away from Mick and very quietly go back in to the den. Turn the TV on with no sound and no lights. Mick comes prancing in. Come right up to me and barks really loud. He wants me to be sleeping. I sigh and turn off the silent TV and go back to bed. He falls asleep immediately and I'm still wide awake. We have a night light and I can see how peaceful he is when he's snoring again. All of a sudden he wakes up looks at me looking at him and that big ol tail is thumping on his sheet. He was so content so I just counted goldens and finally fell asleep.
> I guess after working erratic hours for over 30 years and sleeping when I could Mick took it upon himself to make sure I get my proper rest now.
> Can't argue with that.


Mick is taking care of you and you are caring for him!! WoW!! Lucky boy-600 thread count sheet!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy belated birthday to a sweet boy, sure he had it really great. 
See, feeling very down last couple of days, selfishly I needed that story so I can smile again. Thank you so much.


----------



## PrincessDi

What a sweet post! Happy belated Bday sweet Mick. Wow, what a very smart boy he is and I can tell he has a lovely character!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Keep thumping that tail Mick.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Glad to hear he's feeling well enough to make the important decisions for you! 

He sounds just like Penny. I've been on the receiving end of the laptop shove: close that up that thing and go to bed!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

He does sound like the sweetest boy. I know how hard it is when they get old. We had to put our 15 year old Eskie down 2 and a half weeks ago and the pain is so hard. He told us when it was time and the signs are clear so have no fear you will not know when it is time. It doesn't sound like he is ready to go now so keep enjoying all the remaining time you have with each other. Every precious day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These kind of days are so very special, they're a gift. The memories of these days will be with you forever. 

Happy belated birthday big guy, you are one lucky boy to have a mom that loves you so much.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just read this whole thread, celebrating with you that Mick continues to enjoy his life. I laughed and had to share your story of Mick insisting that you should go to bed. Joker, now 12, is our "clock dog," insistent about keeping to _his_ version of our schedule. I cringe a bit when I see him hesitate at the foot of the stairs, but I have to remember that I'm not especially fond of stairs these days either. 

It's important to remember that old age is not a disease and that all of us have some bad days mixed in with our good days. When our Charlie's age, arthritis and seizure meds made it hard for him to get around, we got a Help-Em-Up harness that made it much easier for us to assist him. Descriptions of and links to suppliers for that and many other useful devices are in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.

Old Gold really is the very best and I hope you have time to create many more precious memories with Mick. He will teach you many important lessons along the way.


----------



## amy22

Enjoy every second you have with your guy! Sounds like yu have a awesome friend!


----------



## Tennyson

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy belated birthday to a sweet boy, sure he had it really great.
> See, feeling very down last couple of days, selfishly I needed that story so I can smile again. Thank you so much.


Well Mick thinks you may need to smile again.

I have 2 steps going out to the patio which leads to Mick's backyard. Mick has stumbled a few times but quickly catches himself and then looks around to see if anybody was watching. He's got that old pride thing going. A good friend of mine from this forum recommended supplements to deal with his aging hips. After a little over a month they seem to be working. Still in the later evening I see Mick not being so confident doing those 2 steps. Plus when he takes a dump he still insists going to the farthest part of the yard and it's a hike back to go up the steps. So I get out the necessary tools and build Mick a ramp. Usually Mick is right there helping me. He advises well. The ramp isn't steep and I glued and tacked a nice piece of carpet on the surface. All the while Mick is laying under the lilac tree only every now and then watching me. Completely out of Mick's "hands on" personality.
So I get him over to the finished masterpiece and he goes up and comes down with no problems. Proud of myself I put all my tools back in the workshop and stand and admire my finished work. 
It's time for dinner and I call Mick to come in the house. He walks over to the ramp and lays down. No amount of coaxing would get him to use the ramp. And he won't even look at me. Then he gets up and lumbers off to take a dump. Walks slowly back to the patio and lays down right in front of the ramp again. I get the bright idea to put his collar on. He knows collar means either walk or car ride. Nope! No movement. So I go and get my drill and take the 4 anchors out I used to fasten the ramp to the concrete. Take the ramp in to the garage. Come back around and there's Mick standing at the top of the stoop woofing to go in and get dinner.
His method now is when he walks back from the lower end of the yard he'll lay on the patio and when he's over being tired he gets up and does the 2 steps.
The lesson learned here is that Mick needs to be consulted on any project concerning him. Actually he demands to be consulted.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Mick sounds truly awesome! What a great dog! Like Jake...one of a kind!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's beautiful story, thank you so much for sharing. Such a sweet boy. Remember that, next time do not undermine Mick's opinion.


----------



## rapsonju

you will know i promise my golden Henry was always happy and uncomplaining right up to the last day but when he was ready to go he let me know. so i promise you will know when the time is right xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ChoppersMOM

Just read this whole thread... Love it and love Mick! I sadly didn't get to hit the golden golden years with my boy, but I imagine by your stories...we would have been the same! The scenes you paint with you and Mick... no pictures needed... besides I know Bethlehem well...


----------



## Tennyson

Mick loves to taunt me with my reward for cleaning his patio.


----------



## Golden4Life

Awww.. what a sweet dog!!!


----------



## mylissyk

Tennyson said:


> Well Mick thinks you may need to smile again.
> 
> I have 2 steps going out to the patio which leads to Mick's backyard. Mick has stumbled a few times but quickly catches himself and then looks around to see if anybody was watching. He's got that old pride thing going. A good friend of mine from this forum recommended supplements to deal with his aging hips. After a little over a month they seem to be working. Still in the later evening I see Mick not being so confident doing those 2 steps. Plus when he takes a dump he still insists going to the farthest part of the yard and it's a hike back to go up the steps. So I get out the necessary tools and build Mick a ramp. Usually Mick is right there helping me. He advises well. The ramp isn't steep and I glued and tacked a nice piece of carpet on the surface. All the while Mick is laying under the lilac tree only every now and then watching me. Completely out of Mick's "hands on" personality.
> So I get him over to the finished masterpiece and he goes up and comes down with no problems. Proud of myself I put all my tools back in the workshop and stand and admire my finished work.
> It's time for dinner and I call Mick to come in the house. He walks over to the ramp and lays down. No amount of coaxing would get him to use the ramp. And he won't even look at me. Then he gets up and lumbers off to take a dump. Walks slowly back to the patio and lays down right in front of the ramp again. I get the bright idea to put his collar on. He knows collar means either walk or car ride. Nope! No movement. So I go and get my drill and take the 4 anchors out I used to fasten the ramp to the concrete. Take the ramp in to the garage. Come back around and there's Mick standing at the top of the stoop woofing to go in and get dinner.
> His method now is when he walks back from the lower end of the yard he'll lay on the patio and when he's over being tired he gets up and does the 2 steps.
> The lesson learned here is that Mick needs to be consulted on any project concerning him. Actually he demands to be consulted.


That boy has mind of his own, "help up the steps? who needs help, I'm no invalid!"

Bravo Mick, you keep on telling the world you're nowhere close to being old!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I've noticed your avatar photo this morning and was thinking to tell you finally we are able to see Mick, such a sweet boy he is. Hope he gives you a beer back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the picture of Mick, he's a beautiful Old Gold. He looks fantastic for a 13 year old.

Great Avatar too, looks like Mick is telling you he thinks you need to be out there playing in the snow with him.


----------



## coppers-mom

Ah Mick.....:smooch::heartbeat:yummy:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry that time came for you to say "so long" to sweet Mick. My heart is aching for you and tears are falling freely. I hope he is at good place I know it cant be better than with you. I am truly sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Mick. It is so hard to watch them get older and decline. I understand what a terrible and heart wrenching time this is to face a world without your boy. When they grow older and decline, we grow as dependant on them as they are on us. Keeping you in my thoughts at this terrible time.


----------



## Finn's Fan

I imagine that you consulted with Mick before giving him his angel wings, and I also imagine that he agreed that it was time. What a sorrowful time for you, having given a gift that made Mick happy and whole again and left you with a broken heart. Wishing you smiles at the happy memories, knowing there are many, many tears to be shed to get to that point.


----------



## Karen519

*Mick*

I am so very sorry about Mick-I would have love to have met him from your stories.


----------

